# Sherwood in Va. Dogwood



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Who all will be attending this shoot, its this coming up weekend (May 2-3)!!!

This will be a great warm up for the State Open at the end of May


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

I'll be there. This is my first Dogwood. This is a 2 day shoot correct?


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*sherwood*

I guess there is not that many field shooters in southwest VA.

To answer your question "bowhunter" I think you are able to shoot either day, as for the State Open, that is a tourney that a 2 day shoot


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry Kip won't be there we have a shoot of our own at Shenandoah this weekend but i will be there for the Open.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll be there for sure!!!!


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*sherwood*

OK guys Xhunter is in.... who will be the man to take him on!!!!!:wink:


----------



## webb babcock (Jul 6, 2004)

*sherwood*

All you senior pin shooters come on out and shoot with us old farts, will have 3 senior pin shoots [NFAA SENIOR FREE STYLE BOWHUNTER DIV.] from Walton Park bowhunters there Sunday we will start shooting around 10am.--Webb Babcock


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I hate that I have another fish to fry and can't be there. I do understand the two West Virginia bad boys from around Dorothy are coming both armed with their new shooting equipment...........It SHOULD be interesting........:mg:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*scores?*

allright who shot the big scores???


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

xring1 said:


> allright who shot the big scores???


Do you know if the scores are posted somewhere?

I didn't get to shoot Sunday, but I shot a new Personal Best of 528 on Saturday, shooting BHFS. Halfway to my goal of at least 2 520+ scores this year and 16 better than my previous best. I don't know if it was good enough to place but I'm happy with it.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*yea*

sherwood has thiere own web site I allways go to it through shootarchery.com Iam pretty simple when it comes to computers!


----------



## webb babcock (Jul 6, 2004)

*Sherwood Scores*

Bowhunter Va 28, I don't know all the BHFS scores either. I know Leo Weigand shot a 522 Saturday & he didn't shoot Sunday. I shoot thru the rain for 3 hours Sunday & shot 523 in BHFS Senior div. on target #1 25yd field, I SHOT 3 5'S & ONE 4 FOR A 14, SHOT ONE ARROW IN THE TOP TARGET INSTEAD OF THE BOTTOM TARGET. In my humble opinion, anyone who shoots in the pin division needs to know how much the rain affects there bow speed because of water on the string & cables, water on the arrows & water on the bows limbs, also the high water content in the air slows your arrows. I had to add 1/2 turn [ Spott Hogg Hoggit sight ]elevation adjustment because of mosture.---Webb Babcock


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*scores*

Not to sure of any scores but Xhunter shot a very impressive 556 Sat. not sure if Brad shot Sun. Great shootin Brad, I myself shot like crap (524-41x) but wanted to shoot to better my score on Sunday but the weather was very poor!!!


----------



## scepter4 (May 4, 2009)

*scores*

did anybody ever see any scores?


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

*scores are posted*

The scores are posted now.

http://www.sherwoodarchersroanokeva.com/Pages/shootresults.html


----------

